
A/B Testing with Jinja2 and Pelican - atodorov
http://mrsenko.com/blog/mr-senko/2016/05/12/ab-testing-with-jinja2-and-pelican/
======
PlatnumD
Think this looks great, thanks for sharing, have yourself a wonderful day.

